# slow down control of FF and reverse



## mountaintop (Oct 2, 2010)

We use the skip button when ever possible but it seems like when we have to use the fast forward the starting speed is very fast. I like being able to hit more than one to increase the speed.
Any tips other then hit play faster after hitting FF.
This is on the 722.
On directv it was never fast enough which was a huge problem

THanks


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The techs need to address the software for this, they seem very reluctant to do it as to not incur any infringement lawsuits.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly what the question here is... so forgive me if I'm missing it.

Multiple presses of FFwd and REW change the fast fwd/rew speed. Intuitively we know to use this as multiple FFwd presses to go faster... but I believe you can also press REW to slow it back down.

Another semi-hidden trick is if you pause first, then there are some slower frame-by-frame stepping modes available as well.


----------



## mountaintop (Oct 2, 2010)

I understand hitting the ff runs it faster each time. I'm more interested in trying to move forward at a slower speed the first time I hit the ff button. I had tivos which have Autoskip back feature I understand can't be done legally. I was just trying to see if I could move forward slower with a hidden tip. The pause button first does really slow it down which could be handy.
I guess most people use skip forward 6-8 times during a commericals and hit back skip if you over shoot. We just switched from directv with a bunch of tivos so we are in a new learning curve. The dish network remote is better than directv for sure.
Thanks for the suggestions and help.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

The first time I press FF, it displays 4x, then 15x, 60x, 300x. There is nothing slower than 4x that is faster than normal 1x. I can't tell if you want ~ 2x, or when you press FF it starts at something faster than 4x.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

CABill said:


> The first time I press FF, it displays 4x, then 15x, 60x, 300x. There is nothing slower than 4x that is faster than normal 1x. I can't tell if you want ~ 2x, or when you press FF it starts at something faster than 4x.


I do FF 15x to fast forward through commercials, which is pretty fast. I under stand that you can use skip, but every time that I use it it always goes to far into the program.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

mountaintop said:


> ... I guess most people use skip forward 6-8 times during a commericals and hit back skip if you over shoot. We just switched from directv with a bunch of tivos so we are in a new learning curve. The dish network remote is better than directv for sure.


That's what I do, but it's taken some getting used to. Keep in mind that skip back is shorter than skip forward, so overshooting followed by a couple of skip backs is the optimal way to do it if 4x forward is too fast. I'm in the same boat, coming from DirecTV, where I used 30 sec slip most of the time. At least the Dish DVR does something when you press a button on the remote. With DirecTV, you never knew if or when anything would happen.


----------



## janeslogin (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't remember the numbers but pause and then FF while paused is a slower forward, isn't it?


----------



## mountaintop (Oct 2, 2010)

The funny part it seems slower on the 622 but the 722 is very fast. 
I'm getting use to the the skip back button now.
thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

janeslogin said:


> I don't remember the numbers but pause and then FF while paused is a slower forward, isn't it?


Yes, that would be 1/15 speed.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

RASCAL01 said:


> I do FF 15x to fast forward through commercials, which is pretty fast. I under stand that you can use skip, but every time that I use it it always goes to far into the program.


No big deal here. The skip back is a smaller increment than skip forward. As soon as I see the program return I just skip back one or two times and I'm at the point where the program resumes.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

RASCAL01 said:


> I under stand that you can use skip, but every time that I use it it always goes to far into the program.


Practice, practice practice.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

On channels that have LONG commercial breaks, I hit FF three times for 60x (nominal). Otherwise, I press FF twice.

As soon as I see the actual show, I press play, and then back skip, usually two or three times.

Note the "nominal" speeds the DVR indicates are only relative indicators. The actual speed depends on compression and how busy the DVR is at the moment.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

It also depends on how sloppy the current code works. Here, you can be fast-forwarding and when you press the pause or play button, it takes awhile for the receiver to react. I find it best to use the jump forward and back buttons. As Kent said, with enough practice it can take the least amount of time.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

It isn't easier when it takes seven or eight presses of the skip forward button to get past the commercials.

I agree, that lag after button press can be annoying. But I have also seen it on the skip buttons.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Using skip forward vs FF means not visually seeing some of the commercials, a good thing in my book, not so good for the advertisers.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

bnborg said:


> It isn't easier when it takes seven or eight presses of the skip forward button to get past the commercials.
> 
> I agree, that lag after button press can be annoying. But I have also seen it on the skip buttons.


Just how long does it take you to press the skip forward button? It takes me no longer than ~3 seconds to get back to the program I'm watching.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

Instead of pressing play to stop a FF, press skip back. It mimics the Tivo auto jump back pretty well.


----------



## mountaintop (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks that works great FF and skip back.
Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Since Dish had to change the algorythm that reads the H.264 stream (MPEG4 HD) due to the TiVo suit, they have had problems with FFW and REW especially on H.264 programming. My HD TiVo does an excellent job with FFW and REW on H.264, and now since Dish had to "reinvent" a method of reading the data and playing it back at different speeds and directions there is an inconsistency in their FFW and REW.

IT'S ALL TIVO'S FAULT!!!

The change that Dish had to make to avoid patent violation has seriously degraded the quality of their trickplays, but it may not be avoidable, until the patent runs out.

This is prima facia evidence to me that Dish's record/playback software is much more than colorably different that TiVo's - it is obviously inferior.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> The change that Dish had to make to avoid patent violation has seriously degraded the quality of their trickplays,


And yet, they work flawlessly on OTA reception whether live or recorded.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OTA is MPEG2, much simpler compression much easier to do trick plays.


----------



## mountaintop (Oct 2, 2010)

That does sound right as I'm on the eastern arc which is all MPEG4. I would agree Tivo has the best FF with auto skip back. It a shame they don't offer FF speeds in the Prefs section. A 3x would be better than the current 4x but we are getting use to the FF and then skip back.
thanks


----------

